# Touren rund ums Tannheimer Tal



## krokerleguane (8. Januar 2007)

Hi, steht jetzt fest, dass ich an Pfingsten im Tannheimer Tal (Nesselwängle) sein werde.
Hat jemand vielleicht dort schon gebiket und noch ein paar Tipps für mich.

Wäre nett, danke schonmal.
Grüsse Berthold


----------



## MealsOnWheels (11. Februar 2007)

Servus!
Habs leider erst jetzt gelesen. Die Tour vom Haldensee aufs Neunerköpfle ist sehr schön - da kann man dann div. Almen und das Gipfelkreuz anfahren - für die Verpflegung ist da also auch gesorgt. Ist ne Halbtagestour.

Wenn Du mehr Infos willst - einfach melden!

MoW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Culcla (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 
im Tourisbüro gibt es kostenlose MTB-Karten. Es gibt viele Touren, die auf die verschiedenen Almen hochführen. Meistens sind es Wege, die man dann auch wieder runterfährt. Ich habe alle gefahren und es ist eine so schön wie die andere. Besonders gut schmeckte mit die frische Buttermilch auf den Almen  

Culcla


----------



## GAT (11. Februar 2007)

Hi,
auch wenn's vor meiner Haustür liegt, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung geben...
aber sch mal da ...http://www.tirol.gv.at/mountainbike

Gruß
GAT


----------



## steilwand-ingo (11. Februar 2007)

Hi, also MealsOnWheels hat recht: Die Tour aufs Neunerköpfle ist sehr empfehlenswert. Bilder davon findest Du auf meiner Homepage unter "sonstiges". Viel Spaß!! 

http://members.aon.at/ibreuer/


----------



## sterniwaf (12. Februar 2007)

Ich war 2001 in Pfronten im Sommerurlaub. Das Tannheimer Tal ist eine Wucht! Toll ausgeschildert, super Wege, ein Genuß . Nur Singletrails habe ich vermißt, lag aber wohl eher an meiner Ortsunkenntmis!


----------



## Oskar-a.d.T. (18. September 2011)

steilwand-ingo schrieb:


> Hi, also MealsOnWheels hat recht: Die Tour aufs Neunerköpfle ist sehr empfehlenswert. Bilder davon findest Du auf meiner Homepage unter "sonstiges". Viel Spaß!!
> 
> http://members.aon.at/ibreuer/


 
Hi, ich fahre nächstes WE (23.-25.09.11) ins Tannheimer Tal. Kannst Du mir sagen, wie viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter bei Deiner Tour Edenbach- Obere Strinden- Gappenfeldalpe- Neunerköpfle zusammenkamen und ob sie gut befahrbar ist? in momentan nicht so super trainiert!
Gruss Bert


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. September 2011)

Hi

Genaue Angaben kann ich Dir nicht machen obwohl wir ziemlich viel da unterwegs sind...

Aber wenn, dann die Tour auf jeden Fall anderstrum fahren, da hast bergab mehr Spaß.

Ist auf jeden Fall an nem halben Tag machbar, also nichts tragisches und alles gut fahrbar.

Wenn es technisch n tick schwerer werden darf und du schon auf der Gappenfeld bist, dann nimm den direkten Weg von der Gappenfeld an Vilsalpsee runter, der macht auch spaß aber ist halt etwas technischer....dafür sollte es aber trocken sein sonst machts kein Spaß..


----------



## Oskar-a.d.T. (19. September 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Genaue Angaben kann ich Dir nicht machen obwohl wir ziemlich viel da unterwegs sind...
> 
> ...


 
Hi + vielen Dank!
Ich habe schon einige Wanderungen dort im Tal gemacht und finde die Pfade insgesamt sehr anspruchsvoll- zumindest was das Mountainbiking angeht- bin wahrscheinlich doch eher ein "Flachlandtiroler (Frankfurt am Main)". Ich werde mich von der Gegend inspirieren lassen und schauen, was geht......
Gruss Bert


----------



## britta-ox (22. September 2011)

Oskar-a.d.T. schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre nächstes WE (23.-25.09.11) ins Tannheimer Tal. Kannst Du mir sagen, wie viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter bei Deiner Tour Edenbach- Obere Strinden- Gappenfeldalpe- Neunerköpfle zusammenkamen und ob sie gut befahrbar ist? in momentan nicht so super trainiert!
> Gruss Bert


Hi Bert,

Ja, auf jeden Fall erst auf Neunerköpfle und dann zur Strinden-/ Gappenfeldalpe. Schön ist es auch wenn du in Pfronten startest und übers Vilstal einrllst. Hat nicht viel hm, aber du bist warm, bevor hoch geht.

Geschätzt hat die Tour 1100-1200 hm. Ab Pfronten warens so um die 50km, so wie wir gefahren sind. 

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Britta


----------



## Oskar-a.d.T. (27. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi Bert,
> 
> Ja, auf jeden Fall erst auf Neunerköpfle und dann zur Strinden-/ Gappenfeldalpe. Schön ist es auch wenn du in Pfronten startest und übers Vilstal einrllst. Hat nicht viel hm, aber du bist warm, bevor hoch geht.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Britta,
leider habe ich Deine Antwort zu spät gelesen- ich bin drei, für euch wahrscheinlich super leichte Touren gefahren:
1. Tannheim-Grän-Breitenberg-Pfronten-Grän-Tannheim (ca. 40km; ca.1000hm),
2. Tannheim-Rauth-Meraner Steig-Krinnenalpe-Edenalpe-Gräner Ödenalpe + zurück (ca. 42km; ca.1000hm),
3. Bad Hindelan-Hintersteiner Tal-Giebelhaus + zurück (ca. 32km; ca.300hm).
Alles auf Forstwegen rauf + runter, da ich alleine war und kein Risiko eingehen wollte.
Das Tal ist super schön und obwohl ich schon öfter da war, werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder hinfahren . Super sind vor allem die Auskünfte vom Tourismusbüro in Tannheim und s'Höf Bräuhaus (Haxentag Di + Sa.).
Gruss Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

